# Gerade noch mit bloßem Auge....



## Kolja (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe im Moment leihweise in Mikroskop und  habe ein wenig herumexperimentiert.
Das Mikroskop war auf 60-fache Vergrößerung eingestellt und die Kamera habe ich einfach oben drauf gehalten.
Keine fotografische Meisterleistung, besonders bei dem zweiten, wo der Hauptdarsteller immer wieder die Bühne verließ, aber

ich bin fasziniert, was so alles im Wasser los ist. Was da wimmelt und wuselt. Als ich noch  nicht darauf gekommen bin, dass ich das auch ohne Aufsatz fotografieren kann, hatte ich schon kleine Geißeltierchen und, und, und gesehen. Das kann ich alles nicht bestimmen. Noch ein Bestimmungsbuch muss her. Steht so etwas im "Das Leben im Wassertropfen."?

Das erste Tier ist ungefähr 5 mm lang und so dick wie ein Pferdehaar.
Das zweite ca. 5 mm und 2 mm breit, die gibt es bei mir zu Hauf.

Edit: Ich habe mich vertan. Das zweite ist ca. 2 mm lang und halb so dick.
Von dem habe ich auch noch ein Foto. Es sieht so "krebstierig" aus.
 

So sind denn die beiden Videos entstanden, die ich auf der Seite hochgeladen habe. Zu sehen mit Windows Media Player. Ich hoffe, es klappt.


----------



## Digicat (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gerade noch mit bloßem Auge....*

Servus Andrea

Leider kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen welche Tierchen das sind  , aber du hast sie hervorragend eingefangen  .

Bin schon auf die Bestimmung gespannt, denn vom Tierchen auf dem zweiten Video, dieses habe ich erst in den "Mini" übersiedelt.

Danke für die Videos


----------



## chromis (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gerade noch mit bloßem Auge....*

Hi,



> Steht so etwas im "Das Leben im Wassertropfen."?


der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte 

Das Bild ist zwar unscharf, es dürfte sich aber um ein Muschelkrebschen handeln
http://www.plingfactory.de/Science/GruKlaOeko/Teichleben/Crustacea/Crustacea1.htm


----------



## Digicat (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gerade noch mit bloßem Auge....*

Servus Andrea, Servus Rainer

Bin auch gerade beim Suchen. Beim Stanek bin ich fündig geworden: Video

Video #2 dürfte tatsächlich ein Muschelkrebs (Ostracoda) sein.


----------



## Kolja (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gerade noch mit bloßem Auge....*

@Rainer,

dann werde ich mir das Buch bestellen.

@Helmut,

du scheinst ja viel Spaß mit deinem "Mini" zu haben. Wo hast Du die Muschelkrebschen den eingefangen?



Hier noch ein etwas genaueres Bild.
Mann, sind die schnell. Lassen sich nicht mit Algen locken und laufen immer wieder aus dem Bild.
 

und hier von Wiki

Dort steht, dass sie sich meistens kriechend durch den Schlamm bewegen. Ich habe hier eine Sorte, die sich hauptsächlich schwimmend bewegt.


----------



## Annett (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gerade noch mit bloßem Auge....*

Hallo Andrea,

Gabi ist/war auch so verrückt nach dem Leben im Wasser.  
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14752

Vielleicht hilft es Dir etwas weiter....


----------



## Digicat (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gerade noch mit bloßem Auge....*

Servus Andrea

Die Muschelkrebse (wenn es denn welche sind  ) habe ich aus einer gleichartigen Streugutbox (die leider undicht ist) wie der "Mini" daraus besteht. Diese ist mit Regenwasser gefüllt, auch ein bisschen Bodengrund (Lehm) ist vorhanden. Ich verwende sie als "Wasserschaffel", wo ich die Gießkannen fülle. Verwende sie auch zur Reinigung von diversen Gartengeräten (Schaufeln, Rechen usw.)  und auch die Hände wasche ich mir darin.
Darin leben viele Mücken, ein __ Regenwurm und auch eben diese "Muschelkrebse" in großer Anzahl.

Leider, mangels Mikroskop, kann ich kein Foto hier einstellen.
Werde es aber einmal probieren, mit dem Makroobjektiv zu fotografieren. Ein Ausschnitt daraus bringt vielleicht dann "Licht ins Dunkel".

Aber Vergleichsmäßig sollten es welche sein.

Verhalten:
Sie "stehen" an der Wasseroberfläche, durch Fingeranstubsen, fliehen die "Kleinen" mit schnellen Schwimmen (dazu werden scherenartig die Körperhälften auf/zu gemacht) ins tiefere Wasser. Die Größe der "Muschelkrebse ist in etwa 2mm und die Körperform ist bauchig oval (so wie auf dem Foto im Beitrag #1) Die Farbe des Tierchens, dunkelbraun, fast schwarz.

@ Annett: Danke das du mir den hervorragende Thread von Gabi in Erinnerung gerufen hast , dadurch fand ich auch diesen Thread von StefanS  .


----------



## Kolja (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gerade noch mit bloßem Auge....*

Hallo Helmut,



> Verhalten:
> Sie "stehen" an der Wasseroberfläche, durch Fingeranstubsen, fliehen die "Kleinen" mit schnellen Schwimmen (dazu werden scherenartig die Körperhälften auf/zu gemacht) ins tiefere Wasser. Die Größe der "Muschelkrebse ist in etwa 2mm und die Körperform ist bauchig oval (so wie auf dem Foto im Beitrag #1) Die Farbe des Tierchens, dunkelbraun, fast schwarz.



Dann verhalten sich deine auf jeden Fall ganz anders.  Aber lt. "Was lebt in Tümpel..." gibt es 1000 Arten davon und eine genaue Bestimmung ist nur etwas für Spezialisten.
Auf/Zuklappen konnte ich nicht beobachten. In o.g. Buch steht (ist zitieren erlaubt? Na ich gebe es mal mit eigenen Worten wieder) Sie haben zwei Antennenpaare mit denen sie schwimmen. Das erste schlägt schnell rückwärts. Das zweite auf die Bauchseite nach hinten. Dies wird als entgegengesetzte Bewegung beschrieben. Aber richtig vorstellen kann ich mir das nicht. 
Im Mergus Gartenatlas ist auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite von den Muschelkrebsen, ein Kahnfahrer (Scapholeberis mucronata) dargestellt. Der käme für '"deine" von der Farbe und dem Verhalten hin. Er hängt oft direkt unter der Wasseroberfläche.

Vielleicht hast du ja Glück und erwischt sie mit deinem Makro. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Kolja (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gerade noch mit bloßem Auge....*

Hallo,

ich hatte gestern noch mal Glück mit einer Köcherfliegenlarve.

 

Jetzt habe ich mir erst mal das o.g. Bestimmungsbuch bestellt. Das gibt mir dann hoffentlich Aufklärung darüber, was ich alles sehe. Auch die Beiträge in der Fotoecke von Gabi und Stefan sind sehr aufschlussreich.

Wenn ich Tiere unter dem Mikroskop habe, bin ich sehr unsicher wie lange sie das unbeschadet aushalten. So gehe ich teilweise sehr hektisch vor. Ich will sie ja nicht beim Sterben beobachten.


----------



## Digicat (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gerade noch mit bloßem Auge....*

Servus Andrea

Das Original
 

und ein Ausschnitt
 

Bin jetzt doch überrascht, sie sehen fürs menschliche Auge dunkel/schwarz aus  , aber durch die Vergrösserung ........

Was mir gestern noch aufgefallen ist, sie meiden die Sonne. Sie hielten sich nur auf schattigen Plätzen auf. Heute früh wie ich die Fotos gemacht habe, lag das Becken im vollen Schatten und sie waren überall zu finden.


----------



## Kolja (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gerade noch mit bloßem Auge....*

Hallo Helmut,

eindeutig etwas ganz anderes.
Es sieht fast so aus, wie etwas, was ich durch die Lupe gesehen habe. Eine wunderschöne golden/schwarze Zeichnung. Sie verhalten sich nur wieder ganz anders. 
Ich hoffe, morgen kommt das Buch und dann wissen wir mehr !?

Hast du eine Lupe? Schon mit 6-facher Vergrößerung sieht die Wasserwelt schon anders aus.


----------



## Digicat (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gerade noch mit bloßem Auge....*

Servus Andrea

Na, da bin ich aber schon auf morgen gespannt  

Lupe habe ich, werde das einmal versuchen  

Danke für deine Bemühungen


----------



## Kolja (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gerade noch mit bloßem Auge....*

Hallo Helmut,

mit kommt da ein Verdacht.
Vom Verhalten her und vom Aussehen könnten es auch Puppen der Stechmücke sein. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Bild:Anopheles_puppe.jpg&filetimestamp=20070617162305

Aber das wäre doch zu einfach.


----------



## Digicat (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gerade noch mit bloßem Auge....*

Servus Andrea

Könnten das Wasserflöhe sein (roter Kreis).
 

Foto ist noch vom Ex-Teich.


----------



## Digicat (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gerade noch mit bloßem Auge....*

Sorry Andrea, habe noch eins  (bin gerade am durchforsten meiner Festplatte)

   

Danke


----------



## Kolja (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gerade noch mit bloßem Auge....*

Hallo Helmut,

das Buch ist da. Jedoch füllt es nicht so ganz meine Neugierlücke. Es ist natürlich für Mikroskopbestimmung gedacht und zeigt so die Durchsicht von Tieren (Konturen etc.), so dass ich die Dinge, die ich mit der Lupe entdecke - die Aufsicht - nicht unbedingt damit bestimmen kann. 

Zu deinen Bildern. 
So richtig was erkennen kann ich nicht. 
Das ginge glaube ich noch am ersten über Verhaltensweisen. Die "Wasserflöhe", wie verhalten sie sich?
Bei mir sind sie eher weißlich und bewegen sich waagerecht, ruckartig durch's Wasser. Ich hoffe, ich habe sie richtig bestimmt. Denn in den Bücher und im Netz sind sie vielfach von der Seite aufgezeigt, im Mikroskop sehe ich sie von oben.
Aufgenommen habe ich dies hier:
 
und als Vergleichsbild  das.

Edit: Der Direktlink funktioniert nicht. Bei Stichwort auf "W" -> "Wasserflöhe" (Nicht Wasserfloh, da wird nicht die Aufsicht gezeigt).

Das Tier auf den beiden anderen Bildern sieht durch das Dreieck hinter dem Kopf "wanzig" aus. Da habe ich bei den Ufer- und  Springwanzen (Saldidae), was gefunden (Saldula saltatoria), was aber irgendwie von der Färbung her nicht stimmt. Da ist das Dreieck nicht hell, sondern dunkel.

hier eine Zeichnung

Ach, macht das Spaß, diese "Forschungsarbeit"  

Jetzt verabschiede ich mich erst mal für 2 Wochen. Wir fahren nach Südfrankreich und ich muss Teich, Mikroskop, Bestimmungsbücher und leider auch meine Kamera - da defekt - zu Hause lassen.

Bis dann und eine schöne Zeit


----------

